# For atheists and others



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Recovery International groups are free and they use simplified cognitive therapy in a controlled way. It is easy to understand.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.lowselfhelpsystems.org/


----------

